# Leslie Harrison Dam (Tingalpa Reservior) to open



## Nugget11 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would absolutely be interested in getting involved with either the stocking or fishing of this water system. I think it's a fantastic idea and I can't wait for more info.


----------



## mattbris10 (Mar 3, 2012)

That is great news. I am happy to help out in any way possible.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice

I can confirm the following species are present in LHD already:

Spangled perch
Eel tailed catfish
Tilapia
Bass (or they were 23 years ago ...)
Tarpon (or they were 23 years ago ...)
Rumour of East coast cod
Rumour of Saratoga
Goldfish
Freshwater mussels

Keep us posted!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Fan-bloody-tastic. I wrote a letter to the management authority a number of years ago about this (posted it up here somewhere). The response at the time didn't seem positive, but looks like they have changed their ways.

It will also make a great flatwater training course.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow that's fantastic news. Imagine it would take a lot of work to get it up and going. Might be up for it


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

A friend lived on the dam and we regularly caught spangleds and catfish in the dam plus tilapia 
All of which breed in FW
Another friend lived on the catchment upstream and we caught spangleds, bass and tarpon in the creek, the latter 2 needing SW to breed but its unlikely they're still there 23 years later
The same friend claimed to have had a close encounter of the cod kind in the same creek
Whilst sceptical, he's not someone I've never had reason to doubt him on anything else


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

cjbfisher said:


> Apparently, SEQwater are only particularly interested in water quality, and fishing is not very high on the priority list.


Chris when SEQW took Hinze Dam over from the local council, they made it clear their priority for the dam was to treat for quality and as a storage facility, with fishing secondary, however there are no hassles with them in regards the fishing.



cjbfisher said:


> Anyone know the lifespan of a bass?
> I think saratoga will also breed in the FW?


Toga can breed in the dams OK not sure of any requirements, but they breed in Hinze which is further south than LHD.

Not sure of the years in a bass lifespan but fish over 50cms are a challengs, and why the 60cms bass is called a unicorn.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Chris, SEQW already have an agreement in place with the Pine Rivers Fish Management Authority to stock north pine dam and most other dams in QLD are stocked by similar community groups, so they should have a model that can be copied to accomodate stocking & fishing at LHD in regards to a management plan. Also to suggest that fisheries would be responsible for the stocking is a bit of a furphy as community groups around the state are really the ones who stock the majority of QLD dams with only minor support from fisheries.

It will be a long road, but definately one worth taking if you can put a group of like minded individuals together to get this off the ground. Start small and build it gradually, get used to selling raffle tickets in meat trays at the local to raise your funds and awareness of your goals. I'm sure the support will come, but rest assured you will need to jump a mountain of red tape to get it over the line.

Good luck, I look on with interest in the hope that you succeed, but realistically, it is somewhere that I will probably never fish.

Kev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Good luck, I look on with interest in the hope that you succeed, but realistically, it is somewhere that I will probably never fish.
> 
> Kev


We'll remind you of that in 10 years when LHD is the next "hot" spot and an ABT event is planned for it ;-)


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

So how would one form a stocking group? Or even an interest group?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

scoman said:


> So how would one form a stocking group? Or even an interest group?


Information like that is best sought from somebody who has done it before. Try and contact someone from PRFMA and see if they can assist or maybe even fisheries but you really need the 'right' person or advise may not be all that helpful. StevenM may be able to get you in touch with Fitzy from 'Sweetwater Fishing' who would probably know a thing or two about this also. Another tack would be to get up early and get on Nuggets radio show on 4BC on a Saturday morning, whilst Nugget may not be able to help himself he will have plenty of contacts that potentially could.



anselmo said:


> We'll remind you of that in 10 years when LHD is the next "hot" spot and an ABT event is planned for it ;-)


Meh.....

Probably not. Too many other options much closer to home. NPD is just down the road as well as plenty of other skinnier water options if I was that way inclined, but fishing the salty stuff almost exclusively now. Also did the ABT comp thing for a while and it's just not for me, I simply put too much pressure on myself and don't enjoy my fishing.

But for the local guys, I sincerely hope you can succeed.

Kev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mark as BigKev says register on the Sweetwaterfishing Forum where you will find mountains of info with many stocking groups participating regularly as members and constant flow of news.

A search on there will find the same questions asked and answers to help, in particular from aussiebasser

Will PM you the sweetwater link.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

When ever I drive past it I look at those extensive lilly pad beds and drool .....

Keep us up to date and if you need a hand just ask.

cheers,

S


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Like many I am interested but lack the time to lead. Im sure with some more discussion we could get a crew together to at least represent ourselves at meeting etc....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

cjbfisher said:


> Stick it in here Richo.


http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Forum/


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

has there been any further news on if or when this will go ahead?


----------

